# Effacer COMPLETEMENT ses traces du navigateur.



## otherphi (30 Juillet 2009)

Je suis un ex-utilisateur de PC et j'avais l'habitude d'effacer mes traces de l'ordinateur avec le logiciel "CCleaner" surtout au boulot. Maintenant que j'ai acquis un nouveau mac j'avais du mal a trouver une application similaire..on m'a recommandé d'utiliser "OnyX", je l'ai donc installé mais j'étais surpris de retrouver, après avoir tout effacer (j'ai coché toutes les cases), les informations que j'ai tapé dans la barre de recherche Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 choses que je veux le plus faire disparaitre. en plus de ca, j'ai même retrouvé une partie de mon historique de navigation dans la page d'acceuil de mon nouveau safari 4 (ce dernier affiche par defaut au demarrage une page "top site" ou il met l'apercu de qqe pages web entre favoris et dernieres pages consultées..) donc moi après avoir tout effacé avec OnyX je retrouve une de mes pages consultés dans cette page "top site"..
j'espère que qqn en connait un véritable "CCleaner" pour mac, une application aussi simple et efficace. merci.


----------



## twinworld (30 Juillet 2009)

Si vous utilisez Safari, vous pouvez enclencher "navigation privée" dans le menu Safari. Dans le même menu, il y a un option "réinitialiser Safari" qui permet de faire tout un tas de chose, dont vider l'historique. Enfin vous pouvez vider la mémoire cache.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2009)

Pour l'historique de Safari 4, menu Historique > Effacer l'historique. Tu coches "Réinitialiser également Top Sites" pour faire disparaître les traces de navigation dans Top Sites.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## otherphi (31 Juillet 2009)

merci! ca marche nikel, j'avais pas bien vu


----------

